# Any opinion on Big Rock take down recurves?



## Ben Pearson (Oct 7, 2016)

I've been looking at it too. Looks really nice for the price. And, yes, little info out there. Hope you get one so you can tell us what you think.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

Ben Pearson said:


> I've been looking at it too. Looks really nice for the price. And, yes, little info out there. Hope you get one so you can tell us what you think.


An an engineer I don't mind experimenting


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

Ordered a left hand 45# today. That way it is same draw weight as my Grizzly. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I spoke to John Wert at Lancaster Archery the other day about the Big Rock bows.
He said they were well pleased with the BR bows. He said they are good quality bows. I like the looks of the Cloud takedown.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

TGbow said:


> I spoke to John Wert at Lancaster Archery the other day about the Big Rock bows.
> He said they were well pleased with the BR bows. He said they are good quality bows. I like the looks of the Cloud takedown.


Yes. That is what I ordered. The other one they carry doesn't come in lefty 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

fishgutzy said:


> Yes. That is what I ordered. The other one they carry doesn't come in lefty
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Let us know how you like it when you get it ,please.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

TGbow said:


> Let us know how you like it when you get it ,please.


I shall. And if I really like it I will sell my left 50# Sammick SHT. Lancaster doesn't sell the SHT anymore. I'm guessing it was 5HIT for sales 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Pearson (Oct 7, 2016)

You aren't the first one to express interest in the Big Rock bows. I actually just signed on because I was going to make a post about another of their bows. What I'd call a poor man's Hoyt.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/big-rock-pharos-recurve-bow.html
They all look like good bows for the money.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

Just got it today. At the office so I can't set it up yet. 
But it looks great. Workmanship is excellent. 
Limbs are keyed so no way to accidently flip them. 
Note that the name on the Bow is Black Hunter. Not Big Rock. 

























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks good..that action wood is tuff.
Let us know how it ahoots


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yeah I'm interested in the BR takedown longbow...infact I'm probably going to buy it soon


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Fishgutzy, did you get the longbow or recurve limbs?


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

TGbow said:


> Fishgutzy, did you get the longbow or recurve limbs?


Recurve. 
Hopefully I can get it eyeballs in tonight. See if I can figure a paper tune set up this weekend. Haven't stripped any feathers to try bare tuning on any of my bows. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

Sweet. It is the package the string was twitted just right for a brace height just over 7.5"
Used basic felt on the shelf. 
Set brass bread at 1/8th" below 0 on the gauge. Arrows flew flat the first time.
29", 500 spine. 125gr field points. 
I do Have a few full length, about 32", 500 spine with 145gr field points. 
Those two seemed to kick tail left upon release but the feathers corrected that quickly. 
This weekend I'll try the bare shaft tuning. 
But this does feel very good. Easy grip. Quiet. First impression is a Recommend. 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Ben Pearson said:


> You aren't the first one to express interest in the Big Rock bows. I actually just signed on because I was going to make a post about another of their bows. What I'd call a poor man's Hoyt.
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/big-rock-pharos-recurve-bow.html
> They all look like good bows for the money.


Not sure. That "traditional" enough for you?


----------



## Oldnomad (Oct 10, 2016)

fishgutzy said:


> this does feel very good. Easy grip. Quiet. First impression is a Recommend.


Thanks for the information. This may be a good option for my next purchase.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Yea..Ive never held that bow but the grip looks comfortable.
I like the quiet part too.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

TGbow said:


> Yea..Ive never held that bow but the grip looks comfortable.
> I like the quiet part too.


I don't feel the need to put a leather bow saddle on this one. Very nice. And I have eczema on my bow hand. Plam area that flares up from time to time. but hasn't fully healed in a decade. So a comfortable grip is important. 
I may still put a pair of beaver balls on it. I like the look 
I also need to find out if it is compatible with Fast Flight string. I think the one that comes with it is Dacron.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Yea..a good string will do nothin but improve the stock string. Hunters Choice bowstrings are hard to beat for quality and price.
I have a padded loop Bcyx on my Sage. My Grizzly, I **** B55 better.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I would think it is ok for FF strings


----------



## KGWH1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good information for my next purchase.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

Been looking up various videos on fine tuning. 
The longer (~32") arrows I have with 145gr kick tail right with the BR. But the 29" with 125gr and quite straight. Both 500 spine. I have been reluctant to clean feathers off a few. But I may if I want to get into the nitty gritty. 
I could always order more arrows and have 3 left bare shaft. 500 spine seems to be pretty ideal for the 45# bows I have. So I'm guessing that a lighter tip on the longer arrows may be worth a try. 
Other than that, so far so good. 
My only mistake so far was leaving the box for the bow on top of the microwave in the downstairs den. My wife hates clutter.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Be worth tryin a lighter weight tip...be glad your wife dont like clutter..better than a wife that creates clutter..lol


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

TGbow said:


> Be worth tryin a lighter weight tip...be glad your wife dont like clutter..better than a wife that creates clutter..lol


Bingo. The paper test verified the 145gr top was to heavy. 100gr was a lot better. 
Even tried 100's with my 29" and it improved the tune. 
The 32 send 29 are also different shaft. 
29 is a Good Tip Tad hunter 7.6gpi. The 32 is a Beaman Hunter 8.2gpi. I think I'll leave those shafts at 32 and use 100gr broadhead when I get the chance to hunt. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks a lot like the Mandrin Duck Black Hunter


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Now I see Lancaster Archery Supply sells the exact same bow under the name "Galaxy Ember" but they have it marked way up. $120 for Mandrin Duck $200 for Galaxy Ember


----------



## Tayfun (Aug 4, 2021)

İt is a mandarin duck. I have a big rock ilf riser with 40 pound be Pharos long bow limbs and they don't even look similar. I'll try to post a pic.


----------

